# 5914 fluids and such



## jmhoying (May 11, 2013)

Hello,
 I have my 5914 painted and most everything repaired on it, and am in the process of reassembly.  

Sort of looking for oils that are easily available at an auto parts store or similar.

I was wondering what others use for the oil in the apron.  I read what is recommended in the 50 year old Clausing manual, but that doesn't mean much to me. 

What about the oil in the headstock?  I can see that this might be more critical, as the speeds are higher.

I'm new to lathes, and could use advise of what people use for general use when oiling the ports on their lathe (and what type of oil can do you use)

Do you use "way oil" for the ways, or just general oil?

I need to replace the shear pin in the feed screw.  It had a basic nail in it before, and figure that there might be something better, but was wondering what others use.

Thanks for your help,
Jack


----------



## Chuck K (May 11, 2013)

Oils are a matter of preference.  Any oil is better than no oil.  I use 10 wt spindle oil for the spindle bearings and vactra way oil for everything else.  Both can be bought online from enco.  They have free shipping codes every couple of weeks, so it's cheaper than driving to the auto parts store. I do put open gear grease on the gears on the back end of the headstock.  For the shear pin I just turned a taper pin from a piece of brass.

Chuck


----------



## samthedog (May 13, 2013)

The discussion of oils comes up regularly enough for me to have posted this info several times in various forms.

Not all oils are the same. Some oils bind to yellow metals and break the metal down over time so gear changers, bushings etc... will be destroyed. Other oils have different properties when under pressure or have additives or detergents that clean parts. Other oils may not play nicely with various seals. 

If you are talking gear oils, then please read this:

http://www.widman.biz/uploads/Transaxle_oil.pdf

This is especially important if you are going to use oil designed for automobile gear boxes / differentials etc...

If you want to use the oils that match the original, then refer to my blog:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2013/03/colchester-chipmaster-oils-instruction.html

I have traced what the equivelents are for the Colchester Chipmaster, and would gamble that the oils would suit your Clausing. They are not cheap, but then you know the oil will not be damaging your machine.

Paul.


----------

